# Newschannels



## ExpatNiels (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi, i will be going to Turkey soon for work and I am trying to find some information about ways to get to learn Turkey a bit better. I hope this is the correct place for this post..

I was wondering if anyone could give me some pointers about channels that provide the news. I am looking for some divers channels to broaden my knowledge. Could you guys tell me what the Turkish sources are? Like for instance, a Turkish newspaper a bit similar to the NY Times or USA Today is....

I am trying to soak up as much info as possible to get a head start  Could anyone fill in this list for me? 

Newspapers
-	Serious newspaper: in USA: New York Times. In Turkey you have...?
-	Large sensational newspaper: USA Today or The Sun. In Turkey you have...?

TV
-	Serious news program: In USA: Charlie Rose or Meet the Press. In Turkey you have...? 
-	Large news channel: in USA: MSNBC News. In Turkey you have...?
-	News sensation: in USA: Fox News. In Turkey you have...?

Radio
-	Large radio station: in USA: National Public Radio. In Turkey you have...?

Online
-	large news webpage such as Huffington Post. In Turkey you have...?

Thanks a bunch!


----------

